# plum wood



## smokeum (Sep 28, 2011)

My neighbor just cut down aplum tree and i was wondering if anyone smokes with plum and if so what is it good for.Thanks for your help it's been a while since i logged on and it's always nice to hear the input and see the great pics.Thanks


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 28, 2011)

Hell Yes!

Take all you can!!!

Wonderful for just about everything, but probably best on pork or poultry

I bet it would work great for cheese too

Sweet smelling wood

Todd


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2011)

All fruit woods can be used. Plum is similar to peach, pear, nectarine. Good for all poultry and pork.


----------



## smokeum (Sep 29, 2011)

Well with Todd's response i better grab all the wood i can get.I will let it age a little.Thanks for the replies.HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2011)

Man, that's a great score;(he says as he is burning with jelousy inside).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Have fun and.........


----------



## chef willie (Sep 29, 2011)

yeahhhhhh, good score. Take all you can get, cut into the lengths you need and age till next year.You'll be glad you did...


----------



## smokinsteve (Oct 6, 2011)

LOL...Must be a plum wood season.  My neighbor just cut down a tree and offered me the wood.  I will also take as much as I can get :-)

My question is, what is the best way to use it in an MES?  Is there a good way to make it into chips?  I use chips all the time (I have bags and bags of different woods).  Or can I just cut it into a chunk a little smaller than the chip try in the MES and just use that?


----------

